# What is an internet caffe.



## paulfrottawa (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to ask about opening a business. I'm not familiar with laws or rights that come with all software. But I would like to have some candid talk.

Myself I never been to an internet caffe. I see mine starting off with a few wooden tables offering internet access coffee and a love of computers. From there I would add better furniture as the business improved. 

Anyway's is there any advise of doing this with Freebsd, PCBSD using terminal servers? Does anyone see legal problems?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 18, 2008)

you can use FreeBSD as you desire, but, i don't think (and that is my own and only my opinion), that internet coffee business will be successful these days, because PC's are much more available than they used to be 5-10 years ago.

P.S. of course i'm speaking from what i see in my country, i have no idea where you're from


----------



## lme@ (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know about Canada but the Internet Cafes here are often used by youths to play Counter Strike etc.
If that's the case you should make sure they can play games with wine or Windows *sigh*

My guess is that as internet is so cheap these days and the internet cafe owners often only charge 1 EUR/h the only way to make some money with it is by selling drinks and snacks...


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 19, 2008)

Down here, Kmarts offer an in-store internet cafe with free access. Internet cafes have really fallen by the wayside.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 19, 2008)

Well thanks folks.
Coffee is big in Canada and it could be a money maker. 

My idea is to re invent it for Geeks. I was thinking of a place where friends can meet and learn from each other the how to of OS's and a place for meet ups. Not in a downtown setting but a local mall in a big sleeping community (24 hrs).

Me I'll be learning allot I hope.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2008)

Geeks participating in real-life social interaction instead of using online means like irc, forums and newsgroups? Good luck with that


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the word.

I shouldn't have said it that way. I meant that if someone is having computer problems then that person might think of where to find a Geek for help. 

I still think the surface is only been scratch on peoples interest. I see people wanting to make there own internet cams, a better OS, home automation just to get started. 

The thing is people will want to do things themselves and they are going to be looking for an inexpensive gateway to do it. So think of my computer caffe as a hobby shop also.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2008)

In that case I would not use the term 'Internet Cafe', but rather 'Computer Cafe', "Mobos & Drinks' or 'The Local Egghead'.  

Only tourists visit 'true' Internet Cafes nowadays (not counting less-developed areas where broadband or even Internet access _per se_ aren't widely available).


----------

